

Harvard vs. Cameron: Professors defend encryption - zizout
http://blogs.ft.com/the-world/2015/01/harvard-vs-cameron-professors-defend-encryption/

======
fabulist
Non-paywalled link:

[https://archive.today/efhmJ](https://archive.today/efhmJ)

